# Iphone app bug?? [From:Mac]



## gc28 (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm using the tsf app to write this but I think there's a bug I'm using the iPhone 5 and when posting a comment like so if I go past the line of the keyboard I cannot scroll down to see the type..





I can't see this


----------

